# Brewster Green and IVS Realty



## repleo (Jan 22, 2010)

I am interested in a TS at Brewster Green on Cape Cod.  Have never stayed there but am familiar with the area from frequent visits to Ocean Edge next door. I prefer the condo style of units over converted motel room even if it means giving up a beach location. My question is that it seems the TS is managed by IVS Realty.  From reading some of the threads on this site it seems that IVS has been involved in or connected to some shady practices in other developments on the Cape (eg Sandcastle in Providence) where the TS owners are being pressured into converting to points system and having their MF jacked up. Also, it seems that several other developments on the Cape have fallen prey to hard financial times.  Would like to hear from BG owners about how BG is being run and its financial standing. Anybody have any other issues with IVS?  I know there have been recent upgrades and special assesments in the last couple of years at BG. Are these expected to continue unabatted? 
I expect to use the TS myself but would like to hear how easy is it to rent or trade against a nice Caribbean resort in Spring.  If you haven't guessed already, I am a TS newbie and would welcome any other questions I should be asking about this resort and its management.  Thanks


----------



## e.bram (Jan 22, 2010)

The only units which have any value are weeks 25 through 34.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 22, 2010)

Asa BG owner I can tell you the resort is well managed and cared for. Very high owner occupancy. Buy summer whether to stay or trade. Super trader. I have owned for 12 years more or less and there have been maybe 2-3 SA and that was to refrub the units. You should be fine.


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Incorrect management company info...*



repleo said:


> I am interested in a TS at Brewster Green on Cape Cod.  ..... My question is that it seems the TS is managed by IVS Realty....



Brewster Green is (quite competently) managed by VRI (Vacation Resorts International), a well established national timeshare management company which is generally held in relatively high regard by owners at VRI-managed resorts (including me). I believe that VRI currently manages 125 or more different resorts within the U.S., --- including Brewster Green.

I have no idea who, what or where "IVS Realty" might be but, whoever and whatever and wherever they are, they most certainly *do not* "manage" Brewster Green --- and never did.


----------



## ivsrealty123 (Jan 22, 2010)

IVS Realty does not manage Brewster Green or any other resorts.  IVS Realty was established in 1992 to assist owners and resorts in selling their intervals.  We have been working with Brewster Green since 1996 and have sold literally thousands of weeks since then for Brewster Green owners.  IVS Realty has never charged an upfront fee and we only get paid if we're successful in selling the week. We hope this answers your questions about IVS Realty.


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Another $0.02 worth...*



			
				repleo;851410.....I expect to use the TS myself but would like to hear how easy is it to rent or trade against a nice Caribbean resort in Spring.  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> =================================================
> 
> There is really no accurate or standard "one size fits all" answer regarding trading power --- particularly when unreliable and ever-changing RCI is involved. I rarely play the "exchange" game, but I believe that BG is (or certainly was previously) dual affiliated (i.e., affiliated with both RCI and Interval International).
> 
> Just generally speaking, a summer week at Brewster Green would have very good exchange value and power, whereas a winter week would have very little at all. But... exchanges *always* depend upon *availablity* of what you want, when and where you might want it, *regardless* of what you have to offer as a deposit for exchange. If it isn't available, then it isn't available for anyone to "exchange" into either. These days, for example, if a summer week at Brewster Green was deposited with RCI, RCI would most likely rent it out directly for top dollar, rather than ever place that week into the "exchange inventory".  The money (a factor of *ten*) difference for RCI would be $169 vs. maybe $1,690. RCI can (and will) do _that_ math in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sou13 (Jan 22, 2010)

*More advice for a "newbie"*

Brewster Green is affiliated with both Interval International and RCI.  Here's what I found on the RCI resort directory:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=851572#post851572

Before making a decision, my advice is to check out the points systems discussions on TUG.  Brewster Green is also affiliated with RCI points.


----------



## repleo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Follow up.*

 Thanks to all for clarifying who is managing Brewster Green and IVS Realty's connection.  However, after following some lengthy threads on this site I have pieced together that at some other Cape resorts there is a chain of relationships that runs something like :  IVS Realty - Cliff Harberg - NEVS - NEVM - Outfield Marketing  - Festiva.  I know these are all seperate entities but it would appear they have certain working relationships.  It is also apparent that the advice here is to 'run don't walk' or 'man the barricades' when Festiva or Outfield zero in on your resort.  
Now that I know a bit more I would like to rephrase my original question to ask if antbody is aware of any indication that Outfield or Festiva are trying to move into Brewster Green.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 23, 2010)

IVS realty is one of the few good guys out there in timesharing. They were one of the few who warned against the huge Gonscky swindle scheme several years ago.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2010)

*bgreen*

Hi, I own a spring week in May and its a 2BR... love it when I stay there and have had some pretty amazing trades overseas using this week when I plan at least a year out.. I have also been successful in trading into the Carribean, most recently MOrritts Grand so I think of course, summer is prime but what  I am finding,  is the Cape is becoming a  three season/yearround resort , except for the winter months,., the units have recently been refurbished, maintenance  fees have been pretty steady . I have owned here for about 12 yrs. and have been pleased.. by the way, I used IVS realty to buy a  week from an older owner who wanted to sell  so I got a good resale price for it.... there is always a listing from IVS for all of the Cape and surrounding New england for resales so get on their mailing list for ideas.


----------



## Craig (Jan 25, 2010)

*Ditto*



nerodog said:


> Hi, I own a spring week in May and its a 2BR... love it when I stay there and have had some pretty amazing trades overseas using this week when I plan at least a year out.. I have also been successful in trading into the Carribean, most recently MOrritts Grand so I think of course, summer is prime but what  I am finding,  is the Cape is becoming a  three season/yearround resort , except for the winter months,., the units have recently been refurbished, maintenance  fees have been pretty steady . I have owned here for about 12 yrs. and have been pleased.. by the way, I used IVS realty to buy a  week from an older owner who wanted to sell  so I got a good resale price for it.... there is always a listing from IVS for all of the Cape and surrounding New england for resales so get on their mailing list for ideas.



I also own a 2BR spring week, and we traded for the HYATT Beach Club in Key West last March. It's a great resort with nice large units. 
I agree that Cape Cod is definitely a 3 season destination. I did own a summer week at BG...unless you're up and out very early you can't get in to many beaches. The parking lots fill up and it's not cheap to park. The traffic everywhere was horrendous. I MUCH prefer the slower pace and beautiful weather of September and October in particular, and of course free and easy beach access.


----------



## ChrisH (Jan 25, 2010)

*RE: IVS Realty - Some Caution needed????*

Lic. Board Lic. Type Lic. Number Name City/State Lic. Status 

Real Estate Sales & Brokers Salesperson 

29228  CLIFFORD HAGBERG  E DENNIS, MA Expired - Beyond 1 Renewal Cycle 

Real Estate Sales & Brokers Broker 

125373  CLIFFORD HAGBERG  HYANNIS, MA License Suspended 

Licensing Board: Real Estate Sales & Brokers 
License Type: Broker  
License Number:  125373  
Status:  License Suspended  
Expiration Date: 1/26/2011  
Issue Date: 10/1/1982 

Case # 
20071105RE105 LICENSE SUSPENDED 12/15/2009 

There is not much detail on this site, but I would use caution.  It appears that this license was suspended.  

There is no license that I could find for IVS Realty or for International Vacation Services????  


http://license.reg.state.ma.us/public/licque.asp?color=red


----------



## Fig (Jan 25, 2010)

ChrisH said:


> Lic. Board Lic. Type Lic. Number Name City/State Lic. Status
> 
> Real Estate Sales & Brokers Salesperson
> 
> ...



Very interesting find, Chris in light of the fact that a post was made here by IVS realty after the date of the apparent license suspension. I wonder if Brewster Green knows about this? Looks like the licensing board takes Mass General Laws quite seriously as this recent case from Nov 24th shows:

Carol J. Tule, Ashburnham:
The Board, by Decision, revoked the real estate broker’s license issued to Carol Tule. The Board took this action following Tule’s conduct whereby she failed to remit deposits in excess of $21.000 in three separate purchase and sale transactions in violation of Massachusetts General Laws Chapter 112, §87AAA(d). Additionally, Tule continued to practice as a real estate broker in the Commonwealth following the expiration of her license and the stay of the right to renew her license by the Massachusetts Department of Revenue in violation of Board Regulation 254 CMR 3.00(14)(b).

Guess we will have to wait to find out the details of case 20071105RE105 but if you look on the site to find out reasons why licenses might be suspended, it clear the board does not suspend licenses on a whim. Here is some recent license suspension cases 

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocamodu...pl_consumer_press2009_re_2009_11_24&csid=Eoca


----------



## theo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hold on a moment...*



Fig said:


> ......in light of the fact that a post was made here by IVS realty after the date of the apparent license suspension. I wonder if Brewster Green knows about this?



For the record, the OP (repleo, post #1 above) mistakenly thought that IVS Realty "managed" Brewster Green. Perhaps his unsubstantiated statement of some "connection" between IVS Realty and Cliff Hagberg is also equally mistaken. No factual evidence was ever presented by Chris H (post #12 above) that any such "connection" exists either. Cliff Hagberg and /or his suspended license may well have *absolutely nothing* to do with IVS Realty (and vice versa) for all we know here.   

The Internet may be a great place for the prompt exchange of information --- but  posted conclusions stated without substantiation or verification unfortunately travel just as fast (and just as widely) as accurately reported  and verified facts.

I don't know "IVS Realty" from Adam's cat --- never heard of 'em. But, I've seen *no* factual evidence indicating that Cliff Hagberg has *any* connection to IVS Realty at all, so why taint IVS Realty with Hagbergs' name? Maybe Hagberg *is* somehow associated with IVS Realty (I have no idea, personally), but where are the *facts* supporting this supposed "connection"???


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2010)

Theo, Cliff Hagberg is the owner of IVS Realty. See post #3 of the original thread about Sandcastle buy-out:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107119



Timesharemogul said:


> Now, having explained the above to you, I've gotten on the horn and made some calls....here's what I learned.... Cliff Hagberg, the president and owner of IVS Realty in Hyannis (the largest timeshare resale company in New England) is the buyer.


----------



## zazz (Jan 25, 2010)

theo said:


> For the record, the OP (repleo, post #1 above) mistakenly thought that IVS Realty "managed" Brewster Green. Perhaps his unsubstantiated statement of some "connection" between IVS Realty and Cliff Hagberg is also equally mistaken. No factual evidence was ever presented that any such "connection" even exists in the first place. Cliff Hagberg, and /or his suspended license, may very well have *absolutely nothing* to do with IVS Realty, for all we know here.
> 
> The Internet may be a great place for the prompt exchange of information --- but  posted conclusions stated without substantiation or verification of facts unfortunately travel just as fast (and just as widely) as accurately reported  and verified facts.
> 
> I don't know IVS Realty from Adam's cat, but I've seen *no* factual evidence that Mr. Hagberg has any connection to them whatsoever. Maybe he does, but the facts just aren't here.....



The IVS website seems to show a connection between Cliff Hagberg and the firm.  http://www.ivsrealty.com/Scams.htm

"Our company president, Cliff Hagberg, has been actively involved in exposing timeshare resale scams for years. "


----------



## theo (Jan 25, 2010)

Laurie and Zazz:

Now *that's* what I'm talkin' about --- facts. Thank you!


----------



## Fig (Jan 26, 2010)

theo said:


> Laurie and Zazz:
> 
> Now *that's* what I'm talkin' about --- facts. Thank you!



I have been involved in the discussion for so long that I took it for granted people knew Cliff Hagberg was the President of the realty company in question. I should have underscored that in my response. So the concern is,  the company that sells properties for Brewster Green has a president  who all indications are recently had his real estate license suspended in Massachusetts.


----------



## theo (Jan 26, 2010)

Fig said:


> I have been involved in the discussion for so long that I took it for granted people knew Cliff Hagberg was the President of the realty company in question. I should have underscored that in my response. So the concern is,  the company that sells properties for Brewster Green has a president  who all indications are recently had his real estate license suspended in Massachusetts.



The good news for a prospective BG buyer, however, is that a licensed realtor is not legally necessary in the first place for a resale timeshare purchase / transaction. I don't know Cliff Hagberg *or* IVS Realty (for which I am genuinely grateful, on both counts), but I *do* know the Brewster Green facility and I'd be willing to bet that neither Hagberg nor IVS Realty is involved in many BG resale transactions in any event.


----------



## Sou13 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thank you, ChrisH!*

Thank you for digging up that info, ChrisH!  This could explain why *weeks aren't being sold* at Southcape or Sandcastle!


----------



## Fig (Jan 26, 2010)

theo said:


> The good news for a prospective BG buyer, however, is that a licensed realtor is not legally necessary in the first place for a resale timeshare purchase / transaction. I don't know Cliff Hagberg *or* IVS Realty (for which I am genuinely grateful, on both counts), but I *do* know the Brewster Green facility and I'd be willing to bet that neither Hagberg nor IVS Realty is involved in many BG resale transactions in any event.



Currently, IVS Realty (which has Cliff Hagberg as its president  ) lists 70 or so weeks for sale at Brewster Green. http://www.ivsrealty.com/bginv.htm
The Brewster Green site also says "Sales of Brewster Green intervals are administered by International Vacation Sales (IVS)"

What do they include in the selling process? From IVS site: "Q. What do closing costs cover and what are they?
A. Just as in every real estate transaction, there are closing costs in selling a timeshare as well. These costs pay for everything from creating the documents, doing the title work, recording the deed, etc. Our closings costs are among the lowest in the industry at $395. If we use an outside title company, closing costs can be as high as $495. Closing costs are typically paid by the buyer." If closing costs are being collected by IVS, it sounds like a real estate transaction to me...even though I know you don't need these costs to buy a timeshare, but between the IVS Realty site and the Brewster Green site, it makes it sound like buying a time share at Brewster Green is to be done through IVS Realty as a real estate sounding transacation, even though IVS' president has had his real esate license suspended.

If you read the Southcape and Sandcastle boards, Cliff and two partners (out of state) purchased controlling inventory at these other two Cape properties by apparently taking out large mortgages on the properties and is now managing them, collecting fees and collecting large amounts of money, I think someone calculated nearly a million dollars, to take people's deeds and offer them points which don't even guarantee they can get a week on the property where they owned a deed. I don't know if  his license suspension is related to any actions at Brewster Green, and/or the other properties...I think it will eventually come out on the site I linked above as to why Cliff Hagberg's license was suspended, but as Chris indicated, buying a timeshare from IVS Realty might give a little cause for concern.


----------



## ChrisH (Jan 26, 2010)

*IVS Realty License? Not listed either*

If you search the MA dept of licensure, you will also NOT find a real estate sales or brokers license under the business name of IVS Realty nor International Vacation Services Realty, nor under Moira Fay, CEO of IVS.


----------



## theo (Jan 27, 2010)

*Apples vs. Oranges...*



Fig said:


> Currently, IVS Realty (which has Cliff Hagberg as its president  ) lists 70 or so weeks for sale at Brewster Green. http://www.ivsrealty.com/bginv.htm
> The Brewster Green site also says "Sales of Brewster Green intervals are administered by International Vacation Sales (IVS)"
> 
> What do they include in the selling process? From IVS site: "Q. What do closing costs cover and what are they?
> ...



I have absolutely no argument or dispute with any of the above observations. However, I'd point out a few subtle but noteworthy differences vis a vis Brewster Green:

1. IVS may very well represent BG  for selling "*house owned*" BG weeks (and 70 weeks is hardly a controlling interest), but that certainly does not preclude any current BG owner from selling directly to someone else without involving, requiring (or knowing or caring anything at all about) IVS Realty. 

2. Vacation Resorts International (VRI), which manages Brewster Green, is a large, national, long established, competent and proven management company. It would surprise me greatly if Clifford Hagberg has anywhere *remotely near* the knowledge, temerity (or leverage) to take on any facility having the strength of management which Brewster Green currently enjoys. I own weeks at several different VRI-managed facilities and, without exception, management at each one is truly first rate. I don't mean to sound like a "cheerleader" for VRI (with which I have *no* personal affiliation, just for the record), but this input is based upon a decade or so of first hand experience. I just don't think that Hagberg could even hope to play in that league...

In short, although I admittedly know little or nothing about the Southcape and / or Sandcastle situations, I can't help wondering if poor management and/or weak finances perhaps contributed to the likes of Hagberg / Outfield Marketing / NEVS / Festiva, etc. managing to get a foot in the door at those resorts.  My own bet would be that the same foot would get promptly broken (figuratively speaking) if the same stunt was attempted at Brewster Green. Maybe I'd be mistaken, but I'd be confident enough to still place the bet.


----------



## Fig (Jan 27, 2010)

theo said:


> I have absolutely no argument or dispute with any of the above observations. However, I'd point out a few subtle but noteworthy differences vis a vis Brewster Green:
> 
> 1. IVS may very well represent BG  for selling "*house owned*" BG weeks (and 70 weeks is hardly a controlling interest), but that certainly does not preclude any current BG owner from selling directly to someone else without involving, requiring (or knowing or caring anything at all about) IVS Realty.
> 
> ...



Good info on Brewster Green. I think the orginal poster may have gotten all the info he needed...and then some. Agreed, if interested in BG, might be best to just deal directly with an owner.


----------



## Sou13 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Clifford Hagberg*

FYI Clifford Hagberg is President, Treasurer, Secretary, and Director of INTERNATIONAL VACATION SALES, INC. according to the Annual Report filed March 16, 2009.


----------

